# Cutting a key for an Atlas lead screw



## iron man (Oct 5, 2013)

Well here is my setup I cut a keyway in an aluminum tube that fit the shaft to keep the shaft timed it cut just fine.

- - - Updated - - -




 Here is another differant angle to show the tube and key.


----------



## wwunder (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, great job. Looks like it worked well.


Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iron man (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks it did work well I put it all together and it seems to work just fine.  Ray


----------



## aforsman (Oct 5, 2013)

Clever.  Did you end up with any burrs in the threads at the keyway and if so, how did you clean them up?


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 6, 2013)

Good job Ray,  --did you broach the keyway in your alumn tube?  this can probably be used again for other leadscrews or shafts that size. Dave


----------



## iron man (Oct 6, 2013)

aforsman said:


> Clever. Did you end up with any burrs in the threads at the keyway and if so, how did you clean them up?



 There where some I just run the whole screw over my wire wheel and it soften the edges and removed the burrs. Ray

- - - Updated - - -



Dave Smith said:


> Good job Ray, --did you broach the keyway in your alumn tube? this can probably be used again for other leadscrews or shafts that size. Dave



 Yea when I was a kid and could afford it I purchased a couple of broach sets they do work nice. I will save the tube incase anyone else needs one. Ray


----------



## iron man (Oct 6, 2013)

I did not use a regular straight flute cutter because I could cut faster with the woodruff cutter the process only took less than a half hour. Ray


----------



## iron man (Dec 8, 2013)

Someone asked how I cut the long key in my new lead screw I made here it is..


----------



## Pops (Aug 21, 2014)

I had a 12" x 54" bed on my craftsmen lathe. It's  a newer model so it has the 1/2" thick ways. Had a job come in last month that needed a longer bed lathe. Looked like a money making deal so I picked up another bed on ebay and fastened both beds together and made a 8' lead screw for it. Was a real job to get everything lined up but works great. Had to set up three vices on my mill to hold the acme thread so as to cut the key way. If you cut just a little deeper than the thread everything should be fine.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 21, 2014)

Pops said:


> I had a 12" x 54" bed on my craftsmen lathe. It's  a newer model so it has the 1/2" thick ways. Had a job come in last month that needed a longer bed lathe. Looked like a money making deal so I picked up another bed on ebay and fastened both beds together and made a 8' lead screw for it. Was a real job to get everything lined up but works great. Had to set up three vices on my mill to hold the acme thread so as to cut the key way. If you cut just a little deeper than the thread everything should be fine.



You gotta post some pictures of that. :worthless:


----------



## Pops (Aug 22, 2014)

Would like to as soon as I figure out how to post photos.


----------



## caveBob (Aug 22, 2014)

iron man said:


> Someone asked how I cut the long key in my new lead screw I made here it is..



Where did you source the acme stock? Curious, and thanks...


----------



## iron man (Aug 22, 2014)

caveBob said:


> Where did you source the acme stock? Curious, and thanks...



I believe I got it from Roton I will check and make sure that was correct McMaster Carr has it but I think it was more expensive. Ray

 Here it is.

http://www.roton.com/Mating_Components.aspx?family=7059433


 Here was another thread about it.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=18061


----------



## caveBob (Aug 22, 2014)

Very nice job Ray, thanks for the info and linkies! It's on my list too, so appreciate the info...


----------



## iron man (Aug 22, 2014)

caveBob said:


> Very nice job Ray, thanks for the info and linkies! It's on my list too, so appreciate the info...



 Your welcome anytime Bob..


----------

